# Xifaxan (rifaximin)



## JeffnSD (Sep 7, 2007)

Has anyone had difficulties with their insurance companies covering this drug? My insurance says they will only allow me to have 9 pills total. (I think at 200mg a pill). Just wondering if anyone else had this issue or a solution? I hear neomycin is a good subsitute??


----------



## Molmag (Jun 26, 2007)

From my own experience insurance only covers three days of treatment as this is the course of travelers diarrhea. Xifaxan is only approved for this. My two rounds of this medicine cost about $700.00. It has been a few months since I stopped taking it and I am not "cured". My symptoms sometimes flare up and my diet is very limited. I am able to manage my symptoms. I am very strictly following Pimentals diet. I had hoped I would be better than I am. I have also not been able to stop taking zelnorm. Without it I have problems.


----------



## JeffnSD (Sep 7, 2007)

Where did you purchase the Xifaxan from for it to cost so much? What dosage were you taking. I'm assuming you have IBS-C? Zelnorm is supposed to help with constipation, correct? I also heard the pulled Zelnorm off the shelf. Its no longer available.


----------



## Molmag (Jun 26, 2007)

Sorry it took so long for me to reply. The medication (Xifaxan) is really expensive. I took 1200 mg for 14 days....twice. I purchase the zelnorm (zelmac) from Meds mex. I have an appt. next month with my doctor and I plan on asking him about that program from Novartis to get the zelnorm.


----------

